# Key fob not working (NOT a dead battery)



## stebbins33 (Nov 10, 2005)

My key fob is not working at all with my car. I replaced the battery and still nothing. When I push any of the buttons on the fob I get the flashing red light.

I only have one fob, so I can't determine where the issue is.

Any thoughts on what this might be? Is there anything I can check?

I've been using the key to manually lock and unlock the car for the last week. :banghead:

Much thanks.


----------



## br0keit (Feb 25, 2010)

Forgive me if i'm a  with this car, I popped over from the B5 A4 forums to read up for my bro thinking about getting an A3 but.....Most(all?) electronic keyfobs need to be resynced/reset when the batteries are replaced. Check your owners manual for resetting instructions usually some silly procedure like unlock with keyfob and quickly unlock the car manually and it works or something like that.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

br0keit said:


> Forgive me if i'm a  with this car, I popped over from the B5 A4 forums to read up for my bro thinking about getting an A3 but.....Most(all?) electronic keyfobs need to be resynced/reset when the batteries are replaced. Check your owners manual for resetting instructions usually some silly procedure like unlock with keyfob and quickly unlock the car manually and it works or something like that.


Thanks for chiming in, actually, as I was clueless about the OP's problem :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

br0keit said:


> Forgive me if i'm a  with this car, I popped over from the B5 A4 forums to read up for my bro thinking about getting an A3 but.....Most(all?) electronic keyfobs need to be resynced/reset when the batteries are replaced. Check your owners manual for resetting instructions usually some silly procedure like unlock with keyfob and quickly unlock the car manually and it works or something like that.


possibly. I didn't have that issue when I changed my batteries though


----------



## stebbins33 (Nov 10, 2005)

I tried the reset procedure which is actually the same as you assumed. But nothing.

I have not replaced my car's battery anytime recently, so power was never out in my car. 

My key fob just stopped working- no reason for it. The red light WAS still flashing even though the fob wasn't opening my car. I decided to replace the fob battery anyways. 

I'd hate to bring it to the dealer, but it sounds like I may not have any choice...


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

*Audi Key Fobs*

You'll have to take it to the dealer. If the battery is dead for longer than a couple weeks, then for reasons unknown to science it has to be reset via computer/ecu plug-in. At my dealer we charge $60 to reprogram a fob, which isn't too bad, but is still $60! Just remember that the next time your fob stops working.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

you clean the contacts of the F-O-B and batteries? Frequently it is that.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

FYI... or maybe TMI:

A key fob is a generally decorative and at times useful item many people often carry with their keys, on a ring or a chain, for ease of tactile identification, to provide a better grip, or to make a personal statement. The word fob may be linked to the low German dialect for the word Fuppe, meaning "pocket", however, the real origin of the word is uncertain. Fob pockets (meaning 'sneak proof' from the German word Foppen) were pockets meant to deter thieves and a chain was used (called a Fob Chain) to attach to items, like a pocket watch, that you would place in them.

-http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keychain


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

I thought on this board, this would be a better explaination of FOB

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fresh_off_the_boat


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

LWNY said:


> I thought on this board, this would be a better explaination of FOB
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fresh_off_the_boat


:thumbup:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

you get your key fob re-programmed? One of my fob that I don't use much seem to not work either, battery seems to be fine. 

Is it because that key fob is rarely used, and the rolling code from the other fob rolled to a code that is out of the range of the first fob?

I thought there were some key code sync up method by putting the key in the ignition and going through some procedure.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

There's something about putting one in the door, one in the ignition, turning the ignition to 'on' and leavin git in there while you turn the other in the door and hold it for five seconds, then press and hold the lock/unlock button while standing on one leg with one eye open...

...or **SOMETHING** like that.

I think it's in the manual somewhere. -Try looking in there.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah, tried all the different variations found on the www, no luck. Mebbe the vagcom way is the only way. But no biggie, I have another key and I mostly use that (I guess maybe that's why the other one got hozed? Rolling code rolled out of the unused key's range?)


----------



## stebbins33 (Nov 10, 2005)

just a quick update. Went to Tyrol Sport in NYC a few days ago. They tried re-coding the key (I think and couldn't fix it. I'll likely have to go to the dealer and get a completely new key.


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

try this... take a pencil eraser and remove the battery and rub it all over every metal contact no matter how clean they look. also make sure they are bent to make good contact.

this fixed mine that was having the same problem.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

stebbins33 said:


> just a quick update. Went to Tyrol Sport in NYC a few days ago. They tried re-coding the key (I think and couldn't fix it. I'll likely have to go to the dealer and get a completely new key.


so they tried the vagcom method or the key in ignition/door lock/button pressing method?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

stebbins33 said:


> just a quick update. Went to Tyrol Sport in NYC a few days ago. They tried re-coding the key (I think and couldn't fix it. I'll likely have to go to the dealer and get a completely new key.


The key and alarm remote are separate. The switchblade key part comes off, make sure they don't hook you for a whole setup.


----------



## mre_2011 (Mar 9, 2011)

Is the re-sync possible using VCDS?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

mre_2011 said:


> Is the re-sync possible using VCDS?


NOPE, must be a dealer VAS 5051 or higher.


----------



## jrandsu (Nov 13, 2014)

i had the same problems with the key fob, new battery, blinking red light. I tried all of the reset, and recode instructions I could find but nothing worked. What finally worked is when I pushed the panic button on and off a couple of times, the light stopped blinking. I believe the button was pushed and the car was in some sort of panic mode, and would not let it communicate with the remotes while in the flashing mode. Once the panic button is pressed (or pressed a couple of times), it cancelled the panic mode, and everything started to work again. I did have to do the ignition on, and code the other key in the door, according to the manual. This was all done on a golf GTI mk4. I am posting to this old thread because it was one of the top search returns for this problem.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

when my keyfob dieded I had to buy a new one.. the old one was like 10 years old that explains


----------



## martee (Apr 24, 2020)

*Keyfob issue fixed*

Hi guys- I had to chime in here, after a few keyfob issues on my 2004 GTI. In the past, a new battery and a cleaning of the battery contacts with a pencil eraser always fixed a keyfob that had stopped working. But then one evening, my alarm went off for no reason, without having touched the keyfob. Using the manual key seemed to stop the alarm, but the red LED was blinking. And from then on, either locking or unlocking the door with the keyfob made the alarm go off, with the red LED blinking. I tried the resetting directions in the owner's manual with no luck. As a last-ditch effort before buying a new one, I took it apart as if changing the battery, then took the circuit board out of the housing. The ends of the two posts it sits on have to be carefully shaved to a narrower diameter to remove the board, so that you can put a drop of epoxy or glue on those posts when reassembling it. Once apart, I used old-fashioned contact cleaner on the three contacts that the buttons operate. I reassembled it and bingo, it worked like a charm, no resetting necessary. That's now four months ago, so it seems it's just oxidation and general dirt buildup in the buttons that can cause these issues. I really, really hope this helps people not have to go to the dealer or anywhere for a new keyfob, plus the programming etc.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

martee said:


> Hi guys- I had to chime in here, after a few keyfob issues on my 2004 GTI. In the past, a new battery and a cleaning of the battery contacts with a pencil eraser always fixed a keyfob that had stopped working. But then one evening, my alarm went off for no reason, without having touched the keyfob. Using the manual key seemed to stop the alarm, but the red LED was blinking. And from then on, either locking or unlocking the door with the keyfob made the alarm go off, with the red LED blinking. I tried the resetting directions in the owner's manual with no luck. As a last-ditch effort before buying a new one, I took it apart as if changing the battery, then took the circuit board out of the housing. The ends of the two posts it sits on have to be carefully shaved to a narrower diameter to remove the board, so that you can put a drop of epoxy or glue on those posts when reassembling it. Once apart, I used old-fashioned contact cleaner on the three contacts that the buttons operate. I reassembled it and bingo, it worked like a charm, no resetting necessary. That's now four months ago, so it seems it's just oxidation and general dirt buildup in the buttons that can cause these issues. I really, really hope this helps people not have to go to the dealer or anywhere for a new keyfob, plus the programming etc.



Thanks for sharing :thumbup:  !


----------

